
Show HN: Hasura: Instant GraphQL APIs on New or Existing Postgres - tango12
https://hasura.io
======
tango12
Hi HN! Super happy to announce the first open-source release of the Hasura
GraphQL engine. This is a standalone service that gives you GraphQL on
Postgres. It comes with fine-grained access control that can integrate with
any auth provider. It can also work with any existing postgres database as is,
and allows you to expose select tables/views across your postgres schemas over
GraphQL.

Looking forward to your feedback!

~~~
kiwicopple
I just stumbled across your submission and checked out your product. I'm
surprised this submission hasn't received more comments/love. What you've
built is really amazing, as well as really clear & detailed documentation,
tutorials, and landing page. I'll definitely try this out

